# Cap 10 formation flight.



## sunny91 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2008)

A very good performance by two very capable pilots. Thanks, Sunny.

But.... why do some people have to screw up a good video with that loud
eff'ing noise they call music ??? Thank God for the "mute" button !

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Great vid sunny!


----------

